# OMG!!! Remember Little Ringo????



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

He hasn't gained an ounce. He's 4-pounds. What a wee little soul.

His adoptive parents came to visit. It was lovely. They even brought dinner!!! :chili: 

So I haven't seen my precious Ringo in quite awhile. It was great, and yes, I cried.

Best news yet, I get to watch Ringo O'Malley, and his brother, Skitter, for TWO WEEKS!!!! I'm soooo excited.
They are good boys. 

Gosh, seeing him again brought tears to my eyes. Thought I would share, as so many were involved in saving
this little lad. Here's the original thread: http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?...81&hl=Ringo

*HERE'S OUR BOY, JUST AN HOUR AGO

[attachment=51764:Ringo1.jpg]

*


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

*OOOOPS, FORGOT THIS PIC, OF RINGO O'MALLEY, AND HIS BROTHER SKITTER,
WITH HIS MOM AND DAD :wub: 

[attachment=51765:Ringo2.jpg]

*


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

AWWWWWW!! Lucky you, Deb, to have sweet Ringo back in your arms after all this time! :wub: :wub:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Deb what a happy little family he has. I'm glad you get to babysit


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

Ringo is such a lil cutie!!! :wub: I'm so glad that he found such a loving furever home!!!! :biggrin: 

Way to go Deb!!! :you rock: I'm in awe of all that you do to rescue Maltese and find them loving furever homes!!! :aktion033:


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

Oh my what a face on that boy! Ringo is gorgeous. Isn't it nice you will get to have him and his brother for 2 weeks. You'll have to take more pictures then. :biggrin:


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

Awwwww I love his little face! :wub2: :wub2: :wub2: We're going to need more pics when you get to watch them!


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Aww, how lucky are you, Deb?!!! Ringo looks amazing. Such a cutie pie. Have a great time together.
xoxoxo


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

He's so tiny and cute !!

Bella said she wants to come over and stay for 2 weeks and just hang out with the gang, she's packing her bags as you read this


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Ringo looks fabulous!! That has got to be just the best feeling ever Deb. To see such a happy healthy loved little one after you fostered him. Have fun with him and his brother.


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

aww.. he looks great!!! What a sweet heart :wub: Reminds me of my kodie man!  I'm glad to see an update on this little man. :thumbsup:


----------



## lillykins (Oct 15, 2007)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Apr 28 2009, 10:14 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=769399


> [attachment=51765:Ringo2.jpg][/B]


what happened to Skitter's head??? I mean, SERIOUSLY!!


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Oh, Little Ringo is a doll baby!!! He is precious and I know it has done everyone's heart good to know he has such a loving home!!!


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Apr 28 2009, 08:14 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=769399


> *OOOOPS, FORGOT THIS PIC, OF RINGO O'MALLEY, AND HIS BROTHER SKITTER,
> WITH HIS MOM AND DAD :wub:
> 
> [attachment=51765:Ringo2.jpg]
> ...



Is that LBB sticking his nose out of his private room ??


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (Lillykins @ Apr 29 2009, 09:37 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=769494


> QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Apr 28 2009, 10:14 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=769399





> [attachment=51765:Ringo2.jpg][/B]


what happened to Skitter's head??? I mean, SERIOUSLY!!
[/B][/QUOTE]

Skitter's mom likes doing a top-knot, and "poofing" it up ~ LOL
Ringo's was like that on the last visit. I didn't care for it, either :brownbag: 

QUOTE (LennaBella @ Apr 29 2009, 11:49 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=769534


> QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Apr 28 2009, 08:14 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=769399





> *OOOOPS, FORGOT THIS PIC, OF RINGO O'MALLEY, AND HIS BROTHER SKITTER,
> WITH HIS MOM AND DAD :wub:
> 
> [attachment=51765:Ringo2.jpg]
> ...



Is that LBB sticking his nose out of his private room ??
[/B][/QUOTE]

Yep, good eye, Lina!! ~ LOL


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

What a nice looking family. Ringo looks great. Could do without the poof on Skitter though. :biggrin:


----------



## SicilianRose (Jun 8, 2008)

Awwwwwwwwwwwwww That is really wonderful that they came to visit and you get to babysit him. :wub: He is such a cutie. :wub: Still a little :huh: over the "poof" :blink: LOL.


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Apr 29 2009, 01:30 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=769552


> QUOTE (LennaBella @ Apr 29 2009, 11:49 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=769534





> Is that LBB sticking his nose out of his private room ??[/B]


Yep, good eye, Lina!! ~ LOL
[/B][/QUOTE]
Gah. I thought for SURE it was BBH... "Hey... who brought food??? Who knew I still had the munchies???? I need some water, man...."


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Awwwww, ringo looks great.


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

RINGO!!!!!!!! it is so great to see him and his family , alot of people touched the life of Ringo, you all rock :rockon:


edit: yes, i'm a little late to the thread :brownbag:


----------

